# RIP Maddie



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

We lost our wonderful girl way too soon. At the tender age of 7 years, 7 months and 7 days old, a brain tumor which caused horrific siezures ended her life too soon.

Although we recently got another GSD to fill the emptiness in our house, it cant fill the void she left in our hearts.

RIP Maddie


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Maddie was a very pretty girl.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss  Best of wishes <3


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry about your pretty Maddie girl. 
Congrats on the new adoption - cannot wait to see photos


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes she looks lovely. I'm so sorry. RIP Maddie.

All good wishes to you and your new dog.
_____________
Sue


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

every dog is special in their own way. One can never replace another but each one makes our heart grow a little bigger. RIP Maddie. What a beautiful dog. And best of luck with the new GSD.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!!

:rip:


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

so sorry she left so soon
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I too lost my boy at 7 years old to cancer.  I feel your pain.


----------

